# Hello from Seattle



## philipwk (Feb 28, 2014)

I am currently looking for a Home Theater System for my TV room.
I am considering this one.
Onkyo HT-S5600 7.1-Channel Home Theater Receiver/Speaker Package
Has anyone information about this system good or bad or maybe some other system to consider?
phillypoo


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi, Welcome to the Shack...:wave:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome! Thread moved to the Home Theater Systems Recommendations forum.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to HTS Forum !


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

philipwk said:


> Onkyo HT-S5600 7.1-Channel Home Theater Receiver/Speaker Package
> Has anyone information about this system good or bad or maybe some other system to consider?
> phillypoo


What is the max budget?


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to HTS. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Good to have you aboard! :T


----------



## philipwk (Feb 28, 2014)

I was thinking around $500,00 
I currently have an old NEC 1000E surround sound doesn't work anymore and is about 20 years old.
The speakers are 2 (old) Magnavox 15" woofers and a horn in the box.
I was thinking I could turn them into sub woofers, not sure, would have to get amps for them.
I have a new 54" LED Visio TV and need the HDMI inputs/outputs
Later I want to add a Karaoke to the system, haven't chosen that yet.
phillypoo


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would not buy an amp for them Magnavox 15 inch woofers, they
will be weak as a subwoofer >> and will be some what limited with 
in-put power.

A decent 2.1 system will be around $700

However, an Onkyo HTIB will be better than nothing.


----------

